# (Risolto) Passaggio a qt 4.5 blocchi

## Meconiotronic

Ragazzi sto ammattendo con il passaggio a qt 4.5 

Ho questo blocco:

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1)

Total: 89 packages (56 upgrades, 14 downgrades, 19 new, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 323,914 kB

Conflict: 24 blocks (11 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1-r2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/krossruby-4.2.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/konqueror-4.2.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.2.4', 'merge')

    (and 45 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kwin-4.2.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kde-menu-icons-4.2.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/konqueror-4.2.4', 'merge')

    (and 33 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kde-menu-icons-4.2.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r2', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/konqueror-4.2.4', 'merge')

    (and 33 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.2.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kioclient-4.2.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kpasswdserver-4.2.4', 'merge')

    (and 33 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/phonon-kde-4.2.4', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-svg:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qtscriptgenerator-0.1.0', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libplasmaclock-4.2.4', 'merge')

    (and 33 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'app-misc/strigi-0.6.5', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-libs/soprano-2.2.2', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.0 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/google-gadgets-0.11.0', 'merge')

    (and 4 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.0 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/google-gadgets-0.11.0', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r2', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.4', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/dolphin-4.2.4-r1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/soliduiserver-4.2.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/phonon-kde-4.2.4', 'merge')

    (and 34 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qtscriptgenerator-0.1.0', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.0 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/google-gadgets-0.11.0', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libkcddb-4.2.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/pykde4-4.2.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/soliduiserver-4.2.4', 'merge')

    (and 45 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.0:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.3.1', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libplasmaclock-4.2.4', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-opengl:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qtscriptgenerator-0.1.0', 'nomerge')

    (and 6 more)

Non capisco come risolverlo.

GrazieLast edited by Meconiotronic on Fri Jun 05, 2009 11:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

controlla tutti i pacchetti qt marcati come 4.4 e rimuovili, inoltre controlla se hai x11-libs/qt-qt3support installato controlla che la use flag accessibility sia coerente con quella delle qt. inoltre per non tirarti matto metti temporaneamente i pacchetti qt-4.4 in package.mask, sintassi:

=categoria/nome-pacchetto-4.4* va bene.

in questo modo se hai dei blocchi ti verrà anche visualizzato quale pacchetto richiede ancora le qt 4.4.

----------

## bandreabis

A me portage li ha risolti da solo quei conflitti.

----------

## table

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> A me portage li ha risolti da solo quei conflitti.

 

anche a me, me li ha risolti da solo.

In ogni caso dopo l'aggiornamento kwrite ha iniziato a dare i numeri, nel senso che parte del testo non viene visualizzato, mentre prima funzionava tutto   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

a me no, motivo principale le flag use le imposto in package.use e non erano coerenti tra qt e qt-qt3-support per dirne una.

mi scazzava il fatto che skype richiedesse la flag use accessibility impostata e lyx no.

----------

## bandreabis

 *table wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   A me portage li ha risolti da solo quei conflitti. 
> 
> anche a me, me li ha risolti da solo.
> 
> In ogni caso dopo l'aggiornamento kwrite ha iniziato a dare i numeri, nel senso che parte del testo non viene visualizzato, mentre prima funzionava tutto  

 

Stasera do un occhio anche io a kwrite.

@l'uomodighiaccio:

come ti trovi con Lyx per LaTex?

----------

## Meconiotronic

Risolto, mancavano altri pacchetti al package.keywords che portage non mi segnalava.

A me kwrite sembra funzionare bene, in compenso non mi funziona più l'alt+f2 ... ci campo e ora mi trovo abbastanza male.

----------

## cloc3

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> A me portage li ha risolti da solo quei conflitti.

 

alla fina anche a me, ma solo dopo l'ultimo sync.

mi è sembrato, ad un certo punto, che mancasse qualche ebuild fondamentale.

----------

## Ic3M4n

OT

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @l'uomodighiaccio:
> 
> come ti trovi con Lyx per LaTex?

 

beh... in effetti non è che lyx sia un frontend per latex. semplicemente utilizza latex come motore. tu scrivi normalmente, selezioni dal menu il tipo di layout che vuoi etc etc. il problema principale è che spesso e volentieri sputa fuori errori irrisolvibili (per me) e con un codice d'errore veramente scarno o vago.

A volte penso che sia meglio mettermi ad imparare latex piuttosto che rischiare di non finire quello che stavo facendo.

/OT

----------

## bandreabis

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> OT
> 
>  *bandreabis wrote:*   
> 
> @l'uomodighiaccio:
> ...

 

E' tipo kile?

Mi piacerebbe imparare LaTex, cosa consigli?

PS: è meglio se apriamo un topic in "Forum di discussione"?

----------

## Ic3M4n

no, non centra assolutamente nulla con kile.

beh... se ti servono altre info è meglio, o se un mod passa per caso può splittare?

in ogni caso se vuoi più info le trovi qui: http://www.lyx.org/

non credo ci sia metodo migliore per capire come funziona un programma della home page del progetto e di un

emerge lyx  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

Prima di un emerge vorrei capire.

Volevo avere notizie di prima mano. 

Lyx l'ho su windows, ma lo stesso avrei bisogno di aiuto da chi li conosce già (anche gli altri).

----------

## geps2

 *Meconiotronic wrote:*   

> Ragazzi sto ammattendo con il passaggio a qt 4.5 
> 
> 

 

Mi aggancio anch'io: dopo l'ultimo sync (e dopo un emerge portage) ho la serie incredibile di blocchi che riporto sotto.

Prima di emerge vorrei capire: dite che emerge risolve da solo?

```
~ # emerge -atuDNpv world

>>> --pretend disables --ask... removing --ask from options.

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.19-r2  USE="ipv6 -doc -gphoto2 -usb -v4l" 

[ebuild     U ]  sys-libs/libieee1284-0.2.11 [0.2.8] USE="-doc" 273 kB

[nomerge      ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.11  USE="bzip2 ldap nls openct pcsc-lite smartcard -caps -doc (-selinux) -static" 

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/pcsc-lite-1.5.3 [1.4.2] USE="-hal% -static -usb% (-debug%)" 459 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.5-r1  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X encode hardcoded-tables ipv6 mmx mmxext ssse3 vorbis xvid zlib -alsa (-altivec) -amr -bindist -custom-cflags -debug -dirac -doc -faac -faad -gsm -ieee1394 -jpeg2k -mp3 -network -oss -schroedinger -sdl -speex -test -theora -threads -v4l -v4l2 -vhook -x264" 

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/xvid-1.2.2-r1 [1.1.3] USE="-examples -pic% (-altivec%)" 629 kB

[nomerge      ] media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.7 

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.10 [1.2.9-r1] USE="-doc" 302 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="dbus* qt3support* -kde% -opengl" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-ftp/vsftpd-2.1.0-r1 [2.1.0] USE="pam ssl tcpd -caps (-selinux) -xinetd" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/socat-1.7.1.0 [1.7.0.0] USE="ipv6 readline ssl tcpd" 412 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/iproute2-2.6.28 [2.6.26-r2] USE="berkdb -atm -minimal" 357 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/tor-0.2.0.34-r2 [0.2.0.34] USE="bundledlibevent -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r5 [2.6.25-r8, 2.6.25-r9, 2.6.28-r5] USE="symlink -build" 55,376 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-power/acpi-1.4 [0.06-r5] 85 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2  USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 

[blocks b     ]  >x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)

[blocks b     ]  >x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2  USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 

[blocks b     ]  >x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)

[blocks b     ]  >x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)

[blocks b     ]  >x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)

[blocks b     ]  >x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)

[blocks b     ]  >x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)

[blocks b     ]  >x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2)

[blocks b     ]  >x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/qt-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="dbus* qt3support* -kde% -opengl" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1 [4.4.2-r1] USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch (-webkit%*)" 

[blocks b     ]   <x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2  USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 

[blocks b     ]  >x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)

[blocks b     ]  >x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 111,980 kB

[blocks b     ]    <x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)

[blocks b     ]  >x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="iconv%* -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ]    <x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)

[ebuild     U ]     x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1 [4.4.2] USE="iconv%* -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ]      <x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)

[ebuild     U ]       x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1 [4.4.2-r1] USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch (-webkit%*)" 0 kB

[blocks b     ]        <x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)

[ebuild     U ]         x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1 [4.4.2-r1] USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -kde% -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]          x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.1  USE="dbus -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ]           <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)

[ebuild     U ]            x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="accessibility -custom-cxxflags -debug -kde% -pch -phonon%" 0 kB

[blocks b     ]             <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)

[ebuild     U ]              x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1 [4.4.2-r3] USE="accessibility cups dbus glib gtkstyle%* qt3support -custom-cxxflags -debug -mng -nas -nis -pch -raster% -tiff -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="(-wacom%)" 0 kB

[blocks b     ]               <x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)

[ebuild     U ]                x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="iconv%* -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ]                 <x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)

[ebuild     U ]                  x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1 [4.4.2-r1] USE="iconv mysql qt3support sqlite -custom-cxxflags -debug -firebird -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB

[blocks b     ]                   <x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)

[ebuild     U ]                    x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]                     x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1 [4.4.2-r2] USE="glib iconv qt3support ssl -custom-cxxflags -debug -doc -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]           media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.22  USE="nls -debug" 2,069 kB

[ebuild  N    ]            media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.22  USE="nls -test" 2,699 kB

[ebuild  N    ]             dev-libs/check-0.9.5-r1  509 kB

[ebuild  N    ]            dev-libs/liboil-0.3.15  USE="-doc" 803 kB

Total: 27 packages (21 upgrades, 5 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 175,948 kB

Conflict: 22 blocks

```

----------

## geps2

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> Prima di emerge vorrei capire: dite che emerge risolve da solo?
> 
> 

 

Sì

----------

## devilheart

è successo anche a me però mi sono rotto subito le balle e ho aggiornato esplicitamente i pacchetti delle qt con l'opzione -O

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' tipo kile?
> 
> Mi piacerebbe imparare LaTex, cosa consigli?

 http://users.dimi.uniud.it/~gianluca.gorni/TeX/itTeXdoc/CorsoTeX.pdf

io ho letto questo per fare la tesi

----------

